# So who has ordered the rocket in the group buy on ecf?



## RIEFY (14/10/13)

I did and I see they will be out for delivery tomorrow. Any advice onvthe do's and don't s

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Me 
Yesterday it looked like it was processes in hong kong.
Today:

Clearance processing complete at CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA


----------



## RIEFY (14/10/13)

You like me stalking the package all the way lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (14/10/13)

I didnt do any research do they work on the same principle as the kayfun

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (14/10/13)

Enlighten me what is a rocket?


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> You like me stalking the package all the way lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Yip. Now try tracking a package on sea freight from the us. 
Last update was "left Miami sorting facility" this was 19 september. Way to long without news.
Just some aw batteries, a scar,ithaka wires, and most important, 60ml of 100mg nicotine.


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I didnt do any research do they work on the same principle as the kayfun
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Think so. Not nearly as awesome as the russian 91%, but functional it seems.
There are only 2 vids i saw for it, but non in english. Will figure it out when it gets here. At the latest early next week i hope.


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Enlighten me what is a rocket?


That would be a clone of the kayfun rebuildable. Quite a fancy design that works on different pressure systems inside the tank. 
I'm not confident its going to work 100%, but for just over 200 bucks i owe it to myself to try.
The russian 91% is a clone of the kayfun. A clone. It costs just over a grand. Here is another clone for R200. I have try at least. I bought 2, so if any one in or around pta would like to buy the other they are welcome.


----------



## Gizmo (14/10/13)

I would be keen to take the extra one from you if you don't mind


----------



## RIEFY (14/10/13)

Gizmo where u based?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (14/10/13)

Near monte casino


----------



## RIEFY (14/10/13)

For some reason I thought you were in cape town

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (14/10/13)

Crafty what does sea freight cost?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Crafty what does sea freight cost?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


$14. It was the cheapest option. I did not realize it was going to be so slow.
The site is stormy vapor cellar or something like that.


----------



## Melinda (14/10/13)

Not sure if you guys looked at the Kayfun original, it sells for 115 Euros, rather expensive isn't it? Talk about heart palpitations....


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

The Russian 91% is also in that region and is alo just a clone of the Kayfun.
They are expensive, but I think the Ithaka still takes the cake at a whopping 135 Euros.
Those Golden Greek stuff is to drool for, but out of my price range.
My Dream Setup:
Genuine GG Ithaka, on Genuine Just GG Mech. (Or GG Stealth), and a stack of MKNE 20A batteries.
I will have to win the lotto 1st unfortunately...


*Edit*
Correction, the Russian 91% is only $92 USD. Not not quite as expesive, but still above where I'm spending.


----------



## fred1sa (15/10/13)

Looks like our package has been delivered and signed for.


----------



## RIEFY (15/10/13)

Fred im trying to arange pick up then you can collect by me tonight

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (15/10/13)

Any one have jacques number!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa (15/10/13)

Shot bud.


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

#booya!
So the Gauteng Orders should in theory leave cpt by tomorrow? Maybe I'm going to have a very good thursday or friday, OR my weekend is going to suck!


----------



## Melinda (15/10/13)

We are all so similar, my Kamry order is at Johannesburg customs and I'm refreshing my TNT tracking page almost every 5 min, status is just not changing "Shipment awaiting physical release from customs control area" and this happens every time I'm expecting a package


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

We just love our toys don't we?
Speaking of your kamry order. Did you order extra X8 tanks, and a few cartomizers as well? Or just enough for your Kamry Mechs?
If you have extra tanks and a few carts, I think I will add one of them to my next order. That should be about 10 days from now (Chasing payday again...)
From what I have read, the flavour is much better coming from a cart, than a normal coil and tank system.


----------



## Melinda (15/10/13)

I got the Kamry Kits and then just the KTS tubes and the cartomizers, also the top cap because those apparently is not very durable when you drop your KTS. I never thought of getting extra X8's, right now I'm still learning what my customers want and needs, however I'm a quick learner and will definitely get some on my next order. 

Also been looking for batteries, was planning on getting the Panasonic ones but the supplier I had in mind said they were not doing them anymore, and since my technical specialist i.e Derick has been swamped at work the last 2 weeks he has not been able to advice me on which other brands is of a good quality, or specific specs. So completely stump right now, hopefully he will be able to look and research this weekend


----------



## RIEFY (15/10/13)

Melinda inbox me your skype details. I have found a good suoplier for mnke.aw. and sony batteries. The mnke is the proper stuff they use in the states

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Melinda (15/10/13)

I don't know how to inbox you


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

Melinda said:


> I don't know how to inbox you




click on his name then say start conversation


----------



## Melinda (15/10/13)

Thank you!


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

For me it is simple. I will buy any tank that costs less than R300(ish) to try. I'm convinced one can never have enough tanks. 
X8 at some stage, and maybe a Boge sometime in the future. I'm in no hurry of course. Still having lots of fun with the RSST. Then the rocket will keep me busy for another month or 2 by which time my Smoktech Scar "should" have arrived. Along with the Scar, they deliver ready wires for my ithaka clone. So I have enough toys to keep me busy well into next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Yes, if you guys can start to get mnke batteries here I will be ecstatic about it! Would love some of those.


----------



## RIEFY (15/10/13)

Melinda is on it lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Any one have jacques number!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I do not. Sorry. Managed to get hold of him yet?
Do you know if local shipping is going to be via postal, or via courier?


----------



## RIEFY (15/10/13)

Spoke to him earlier.... his not in office today. I will try and make a plan to collect mine tomorrow as it is eid. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa (15/10/13)

He took the day off to play with his rocket.


----------



## RIEFY (15/10/13)

The rockets are at the office

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## eviltoy (15/10/13)

How do these things look and are there extras?


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

Yea pictures please


----------



## RIEFY (16/10/13)

Got mine today still playing around with it .... vapes nice but I think it could be better here is a pic....






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (16/10/13)

I was holding my breath for this post!

Does it come pre-setup, or did you have to do a build from scratch? I got some strange rebuildable, i think a clone from the iatty that was pre-setup, and it was horrible. Almost gave the rba away. Then did my own build and it was better.
Did you fill from the top, or via that vacuum port?


----------



## RIEFY (16/10/13)

And another one just to compare size





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (16/10/13)

It came pre wicked and was horrific. I filled thru the top so I think thats my mistake. After watching a video there is a special way to fill from the top

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo (16/10/13)

Wow it's super sexy!


----------



## eviltoy (16/10/13)

So are there extras and if so how much


----------



## RIEFY (17/10/13)

I think crafty had extra

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa (17/10/13)

Hey CVS. You manage to fill the tank up? Mine was gurgling a lot but I see there is a special way to fill. Need to keep the vacuum seal or something.
Gonna try tonight again.


----------



## RIEFY (17/10/13)

Yip special way im downloading vids. My 1st setup was good then I thoight I could do better and messed it up loo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa (17/10/13)

Lol, micro or normal coil? Maybe I must bring mine around so you can practice your coils.


----------



## RIEFY (17/10/13)

Normal coil worked fine micro is when the shit started lol. You welcome anytime bru.i wrapped a micro coil with cotton on my friends and it works lekker

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fred1sa (17/10/13)

Ok cool.


----------



## RIEFY (18/10/13)

My rocket is performing beautifully. ...








Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (18/10/13)

So now who has one for a needy vaper


----------



## fred1sa (18/10/13)

What ohm coil you using CVS? Using on mechanical?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (21/10/13)

I see my rocket has arrived at the post office.
Lets hope i can leave early otherwise i will only get it at the weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/13)

So did you get it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> So did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I sent my brother who lives close to pick it up and post office said it's not there yet. Gave him the proxy letter and everything.
Yet the tracking says clearly it was delivered in wierdapark, and 1st notification was sent.
Confused!


----------



## RIEFY (22/10/13)

Holy moly. That's crappy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Melinda (22/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I sent my brother who lives close to pick it up and post office said it's not there yet. Gave him the proxy letter and everything.
> Yet the tracking says clearly it was delivered in wierdapark, and 1st notification was sent.
> Confused!


 
Call them tell them you have a package there, they will then give you the shelve number I find that, that is the easiest whey to get the info on the package and then, to go pick it up. Wierda Park PO Tel: 012 654 4419 (OH)


----------



## CraftyZA (22/10/13)

Melinda said:


> Call them tell them you have a package there, they will then give you the shelve number I find that, that is the easiest whey to get the info on the package and then, to go pick it up. Wierda Park PO Tel: 012 654 4419 (OH)


Awesome! Dankie!
Gonna give them a call tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/10/13)

i've once opened the po box and there were 3 of those collect parcel slips all for the same parcel. and i check the box weekly. where on earth did they stash the first 2 slips i wonder?


----------



## Derick (23/10/13)

Oh I have had 'final notification' slips as the first slip - one of the main reasons I use courier for pretty much everything now - more expensive yes, but at least you are working with someone that cares about their reputation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Derick said:


> Oh I have had 'final notification' slips as the first slip - one of the main reasons I use courier for pretty much everything now - more expensive yes, but at least you are working with someone that cares about their reputation


And it is quicker!!


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Ok, got rocket in my hands! Quickly did a ohm test, and it said non. Guess i should do a rebuild then. Can just as well seeing as how everyone said the stock build was crappy.
But 1st, make dinner, feed the kids, Bath the kids, have the "it's now bath time" struggle with the kids, and then it's hammer... I mean rocket time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Gizmo, you are free to drop by my office tomorrow if you wish. Got a little care package. 
I will work out the price to tonight. It's going to be slightly less than what the other paid since i shipped 2, thus shipping. Worked out a little cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (23/10/13)

Hi CraftyZA - thanks for remembering me.. Do I need wick or wire to make the coil? If so I will pay for that too?

Where abouts is your office?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Hi CraftyZA - thanks for remembering me.. Do I need wick or wire to make the coil? If so I will pay for that too?
> 
> Where abouts is your office?


I'm in edenvale.

They supply 1 extra set of silica wick, as well as a piece of kanthal.
You can buy these from sky blue when you need more.
The principle is very easy. You take 4 pieces of silica of 2cm more or less and wrap the coil around it. Connect the ends, to the terminals and voila!


----------



## Gizmo (23/10/13)

Ok great well just PM me your address and I will come round tmo


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Damn! Ok so i jumped in at the deep end and tried to fill it. Watched a few vids, and it seemed easy.
Here is what I did:

Removed opened it up, got it to fire.
Wet the wicks a bit with juice.
assembled again without top part
Closed air port with finger
filled to about 75%
put top cap in place, so it just-just touch with o-ring
turned it upside down, removed finger from airport.
tightened top cap
Fire it, hear a light crackle
take a puff
that was not a puff... that was a sip! YUCK!
 
So who has managed to fill this thing properly?
I think all the internals are now filled with juice. Will need to clean it before next try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/10/13)

Crafty did u rebuild it?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Nope. I just fixed the original build. then flooded. Washing it now to do a propper rebuild, but not sure how to fill then if blocking the airhole does not work.
Going to try the side fill port, but dont have a small enough plastic needle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (23/10/13)

I think the easiest way would be to wrap a micro coil and pull some cotton through.make sure you dont block the airpaths on the side of the base

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (23/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I think the easiest way would be to wrap a micro coil and pull some cotton through.make sure you dont block the airpaths on the side of the base
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I've never done micro or nano. So I thought i will just wrap an old fassioned coil in order to do some banana caramel vaping that i have saved for the rocket.
This is what i came up with. Not my neatest or my best, but it comes in at 1.3 on fresh kanthal, so will settle on 1.4 or 1.5 after a week's use.
Will watch a few more vids on how to actually get the juice in there so i don't flood it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/10/13)

Just got the extra one from crafty. Left the default setup and filled it from the bottom.. Works 100%.. I will try build my own coils once this one wears out.

So far I am very impressed, specially with the build quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (25/10/13)

My rocket was badly built. Noticeably skewly built. 
Leaks no matter if you fill from the top closing the airhole or the bottom.
Guess its just luck of the draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Just got the extra one from crafty. Left the default setup and filled it from the bottom.. Works 100%.. I will try build my own coils once this one wears out.
> 
> So far I am very impressed, specially with the build quality.


 

And now its mine *insert evil laugh here* muwahahahaha  Works so well on my itaste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/13)

Glad you guys enjoy it. I'm going to pick up some juices, then give mine a shot tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/10/13)

Got mine a few days ago. Compared to the RM2, it really is a PITA to coil and fill, very small space to work in, no holes for the wire - have to put it under the screws. Filling up through the fill hole takes a long time. Vape is good on a VV/WW, but not as good as the RM2.

Edit: See I missed a few posts above. Have read on filling from above, apparently it is hit or miss. Mico coil is very easy, have posted a video with comment here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/rebuild-coils.108/#post-933

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/10/13)

Anybody got a nice vid on how to make a micro coil for the rocket?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

You can search for any microcoil vid. Just apply the same principles.
Connect the 2 wires to the 2 posts provided there.
And remember to post pics when done  Of the build and the vapor!


----------



## Andre (28/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> Anybody got a nice vid on how to make a micro coil for the rocket?


 
See post #76 above for a link. As Crafty said, the principles are the same. Cotton works well in the Rocket.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

just curious who is the manufacturer of the rocket?


----------

